# Vermeer 630b help



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 17, 2013)

I had the shaft break on my 630b. Had the repair shop work on it to press the bearings on. The problem we are having is the bearing is close or right up against the cutter pulley. If you move to the left then the cutting wheel and teeth are two close the main housing. Ive paid this guy a ton of money and haven't made a penny on my grinder this year. The only thing I can think of that we haven't tried is to flip the bearing on shaft or the shaft is two short when we ordered it from vermeer. Anyone have this problem before?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 17, 2013)

Pictures would be helpful

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 17, 2013)

Sure thing, soon as the sun is up. I really got to figure this thing out... It's KILLING my business...


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's the problem we have now... so we used the bolt that holds the cutter pulley cover on to push the pulley on flush with the shaft. We are now using the cover to push the the pulley on the rest of the way... But the 3 bolts that secure the cover to the pulley don't line up when we line the key slots up with the threaded holes... Working on pictures guys... My phone sucks


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 17, 2013)

This part of the problem


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 17, 2013)

The cutter wheel looks to far to the left but if you move it to the right the flare on the bearing eats into the puley... biggest problem is the threade holes don't line up with the cover holes when the key slots line up...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 17, 2013)

The first picture looks like you have a little extra shaft to slide it over. The wheel should be centered in the hole for the wheel in the last picture. When I change out bearings I normally use my die grinder and a scotch pad wheel to cleanup the shaft enough so the bearings slide on the shaft freely. What part of Florida you in. I will be coming down to thw daytona area in a couple weeks and I can stop over if you are close by

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 17, 2013)

one gos one the other back words


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 17, 2013)

Is the shaft flush with the outside of the cover when you put the 3 bolts in and the the center bolt? Also are you sure the bearings slide on? I dont want to beat them off when they are pressed on. I don't live in florida. Does my profile say I am in florida?


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 17, 2013)

FL means Finger Lakes. Sorry I didnt think about the abv when I made the account.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 17, 2013)

yes its flysh don't you have a owners manual


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 17, 2013)

Its a hand me down. Father broke the shaft and kobbed it together. Im trying to get back together winging it. My father probably knows but we havent talked in about a year or so...


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is the bushing onvthe otherside


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 17, 2013)

Cant seem to edit my post. This is the otherside. If I remember right the bushing is suppose to be on the inside. I dont remember a bushing being on the outside. Our bearings seem to be pressed on. We think they are on backwards and thats why we are not getting the wheel to line up in the center and not enough room between the bearing and the cutter pulley. The flare is a quater inch or less from the cutter pulley. I also dont remember having to press the bearings on last time I changed the bearings with my father 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 17, 2013)

are the bearings vemmer? the new ones you don't used the bushings the sleeve on the new bearings are bigger do not used after market ones


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 17, 2013)

Im using whatever bearings he ordered. " Best bearings they sell on the market ". Ill have to call vermeer tommrow... Only thing we can think of is the bearings are on wrong... or the shaft is to short.... or the bearings are wrong. But I know there was no bushing on the outside of the old shaft. it sat in there flush with the bearing.... This sucks


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 17, 2013)

a new shaft is 700..00 bearing are 100 each


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 17, 2013)

the shaft is brand new, bearings are brand new cutting wheel is brand new, both pulleys are new, to be honest the only thing not new on it is the main framing, gas tank, and hydrolic tank. How do you tell if the bearings are in right? Can you tell from the top view picture?


----------



## greg storms (Nov 18, 2013)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> Its a hand me down. Father broke the shaft and kobbed it together. Im trying to get back together winging it. My father probably knows but we havent talked in about a year or so...


 IN industrial applications, one pillow block bearing on a shaft is expansion & THE OTHER IS NON-EXPANSION. I'd start by looking at bearings & call a bearing supply co. The taperlock bushing can only go on the pulley 1 way due to taper of the pulley, right?? \
Secondly, why not call 'good ole dad'? He gave you the machiine & may have a manual stashed somewhere. My dad & I didn't talk for a year (1978)...my son n I didn't talk for a year (2011). getting right by the fly does a whole lotta good!
Lastly, all manufacturers have support. Call them & get a manual & free advice.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 18, 2013)

greg storms said:


> IN industrial applications, one pillow block bearing on a shaft is expansion & THE OTHER IS NON-EXPANSION. I'd start by looking at bearings & call a bearing supply co. The taperlock bushing can only go on the pulley 1 way due to taper of the pulley, right?? \
> Secondly, why not call 'good ole dad'? He gave you the machiine & may have a manual stashed somewhere. My dad & I didn't talk for a year (1978)...my son n I didn't talk for a year (2011). getting right by the fly does a whole lotta good!
> Lastly, all manufacturers have support. Call them & get a manual & free advice.
> Good Luck!!!



Nothing good about him....


I called Vermeer they sent pictures of the 630b they had at thier shop. The bushings go on the inside by the wheel with 3" shims to hold the bushing out near the bearing where the bearing tapers. The other bearing has to be wrong because it tapers toward the pulley. Yes the pulley eventually tapers into the spokes but the taper on the bearing does not drop before that not to mention the outter cover which is a quater inch thick. I have to pull the bearings off that are pressed on when they should just slide on... The guy clearly didn't know what he was doing... Im no a mechanic but I got it back together and working... Not correctly but better then he did with NO EXPERINCE... Sad


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 18, 2013)

how do you tell if its the expansion or not? Is it pretty obvious when I get it off or will they be to damaged to tell due to being pressed on.... =(


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 19, 2013)

just call vemmer you can have the right one in a day or to


----------



## greg storms (Nov 19, 2013)

expansion bearings are allowed to move in the housing maybe 3/16" from side to side. Non expansion will not float like the exp. The 2 bearings should have a slightly diff't number. Call the brg supply co near you, such as Motion Industries, with the number(s) of your 2 bearings. Surely, vERMEER CAN SELL YOU THE RIGHT ONES ....at a premium price.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, I have to order the 3" spacers, bushings, and bearings... Money I dont have because all the other money that I " wasted " with the Amish who is not smart enough to call vermeer. I should of figured out what a pully puller was and tried to figure out a press on my own... Appearntly Im a better mechanic then 90% of people that get paid to do it full time... Sad... Pathetic...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 20, 2013)

its easier to used a press to get them off i have a 30 ton one


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Nov 21, 2013)

Ah. So I was right when I told my employee its got to be on tight due to debris aand vibration from use. My other fear was he pressed them on the wrong way so if I took them off they'd be ruined... I truely belive in Murphy's Law.


----------

